# Football games in Maadi



## french_expat_in_cairo (Jul 6, 2013)

Dear all,

I am a new expat just arriving in Cairo.
I am looking for football players of any level to play social 6-a-side football.
Any idea regarding the best location to play football in Maadi?

Thank you


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Go to Vicotia College, near Grand Mall, on a Saturday morning. (after September).
Also the Lycee in road 13 does football matches for adults one evening weekly, I think. Again wait until the summer months are over. 

Bon courage, this is not the best time to be a 'new expat just arriving in Cairo"


----------



## french_expat_in_cairo (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for your answer.
Good to see that those games will take place after summer.


----------



## theartist (Apr 8, 2015)

*Maadi Football*

Hello,
did you find what u looking for? 




french_expat_in_cairo said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> I am a new expat just arriving in Cairo.
> ...


----------

